# Post a picture of your current job



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2008)

It's always great to see what everyone is working on. As your out doing work take a quick shot with your camera and post it here.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Does this Forum have the updated V-B photo gallery?

I have not used that yet on CT.

Where are the instructions for uploading photos or galleries of multi-photos and can they be loaded in Batch, or just one at a time?

What is the size limit?

Ed


----------



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Ed... I think I may have to change some of those settings. Let me look into it.


----------



## MOERULES (Oct 29, 2008)

Not sure if these pics will show up I use photobucket. anyways first one will be cedar job we finished last month did the part with skylights in June and did siding and rest of house in September. other house was one we finished mid September. Other one is my house and last one is old barn in Yale
















and this one is my house Im working on when ever I get time just built porch all the way around with new windows and siding








last one is a 125 year old barn we put new roof and also resided upper part of gables


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

A peek at one I started recently. More pics are at contractortalk.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

Valley and Rake meet, I had to dig out acouple inches of slicone, roof cement, a solid piece of aluinum coil that the roofers used to water tight the area, than roof it properly.









Trying to finish off the ridge cap on a trailor roofer in the rain afew weeks ago, ridge vent stops short because the home owner insisted he wanted to pot vents installed, so i offered one roll of ridge vent at no additional cost and he said ok. Thus 4' of ridge with out vent on either side.









Witches hat on a roof I did acouple weeks ago, have pics of the home, but not uploaded yet.
My camera pooped out and had to buy a new one.









Front and rear 10/12, sides all 12/12,
did this job start to finish 100% myself in 2006.
Had 3 guys working with me, Bobby and Matt both quit prior to the job being ready, Jim hurt his back on previous job.
53 squ/8 days.


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

smart vent prep


----------



## apehangeralfy (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Roofsafe (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www.roofingtalk.com/members/roofsafe-62/albums/how-would-you-vent/87-010.jpg
This is a barn I did a while back, I have another one I'll post when I find itit will have the roofside intake vent on it.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Nice Flashing.*



The Roofing God said:


> smart vent prep


Nice Flashing. Looks Very Famaliar.


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

similarities maybe,but I have step,and counter flashings,my counter has a kick to deflect water from the stepflashing,yours almost looks like it`s one piece with a bottom gutter type design(like a thermovue skylight has),anything of that size would normally need a two piece design to facilitate expansion,and contraction of the material,I mark/measure all my flashing parts 1st,then go down to my 10'6" Tapco Pro-lll brake,never really saw a reason for a 4 ft. brake,but hey different strokes for different folks


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

here`s one of my more recent jobs,


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

*10 ft. Brake VS. a 4 ft. Brake*

Most chimneys do not require a 10 ft brake. Because all of our 4 ft. brakes are exactly the same you can put 2 brakes end to end and brake 8 feet, 3 brakes together and brake 12 feet etc... in multiples of 4 feet, continuous. This chimney has a 14 foot face, all one piece. Actualy all of the flashing and counter flashing on this chimney was made using the Stealth Chimney Flashing Brake, even the step flashing. Can't do that with a 10 foot brake.


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

Seems more like you are spamming for your product which is frowned upon here,and could lead to you being banned--As far as setting brakes together goes,simply not worth it


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

The Roofing God said:


> Seems more like you are spamming for your product which is frowned upon here,and could lead to you being banned--As far as setting brakes together goes,simply not worth it


Can't stand the heat get out of the kitchen. I am just getting my point across just like you are. It would not mater if I was selling anything or not I would still make the same argument for this 4 ft. flashing brake. You do not need a 10 ft. brake to flash a chimney. My point is, our work looks every bit as nice as yours, only I did noy pay $3000.00 for my brakes.


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

You keep telling yourself that,you`ll believe it soon enough


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Dose'nt Get Any Better Than This!*

We hav'nt found a single roofer in our neck of the woods that is willing or knows how to flash Sand Stone, Granite, or Cultured Stone the right way. They all try to put a square peg in a round hole. They try to install their flashing over the rough contour of the stone. We smooth out the rough contour to create a flat smooth surface to install our flashing & counter flashing. It is a lot of work, but as you will see it is well worth the effort.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

flashingmaster56 said:


> We hav'nt found a single roofer in our neck of the woods that is willing or knows how to flash Sand Stone, Granite, or Cultured Stone the right way. They all try to put a square peg in a round hole. They try to install their flashing over the rough contour of the stone. We smooth out the rough contour to create a flat smooth surface to install our flashing & counter flashing. It is a lot of work, but as you will see it is well worth the effort.


The last thing we do is seal the chimney with "A" Water Tight Chimney Sealer. This keeps water & Ice from getting into the mortar and stone and eliminates 'Spalling"


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

lol this is a spalding i think you meant spalling
just kidding
nice work


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> lol this is a spalding i think you meant spalling
> just kidding
> nice work


 Thanks.


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

Ah it`s not worth it,Poor guy feels like a big fish,Seems he`s in a small pond,respect goes a lot further here


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

The Roofing God said:


> Ah it`s not worth it,Poor guy feels like a big fish,Seems he`s in a small pond,respect goes a lot further here


Look whos talking, I do not refer to myself as "GOD". If that was the case, you can call me J.C. Wuzzz Up Pop.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

interloc said:


> uuhh duuhhh boy, how did he do that??i continue to laff at "high and mighty" flasher lmfao


dito!


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

Interloc said:


> UUhh duuhhh boy, how did he do that??i continue to laff at "HIGH AND MIGHTY" flasher LMFAO


No comment was directed at you INTERLOC. Are you just trying to stroke YOUR God.


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

you don`t have a clue,and don`t deserve to hear the story that goes with the screen name,save your attempt at witticisms for someone who cares


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh yeah,

Well my hammer is bigger than your hammer!:laughing:


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

This one started as a two roof tear off. 

It ended up being 1 layer of BUR over 1 layer of mod-bit over 1 layer of flat-lock metal over plywood and sleeper joist over coal-tar BUR. (is that a run-on sentence?)

The bottom layer of coal-tar was in the best shape of it all. The plywood on the first roof over was completely rotted, but the coal-tar only showed 2 leaking spots inside.


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

Because of the added roofs, we had to replace the siding, fascia, and gutters.

I guess I won't harp on guys too much any more about not knowing waht they are getting into before hand.


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

thats some tasty looking flashing.


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

OUTLAW said:


> Oh yeah,
> 
> Well my hammer is bigger than your hammer!:laughing:


my da is bruce lee.:boxing:


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

OUTLAW said:


> This one started as a two roof tear off.
> 
> It ended up being 1 layer of BUR over 1 layer of mod-bit over 1 layer of flat-lock metal over plywood and sleeper joist over coal-tar BUR. (is that a run-on sentence?)
> 
> The bottom layer of coal-tar was in the best shape of it all. The plywood on the first roof over was completely rotted, but the coal-tar only showed 2 leaking spots inside.


Are you going to reflash the chimney.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

The Roofing God said:


> you don`t have a clue,and don`t deserve to hear the story that goes with the screen name,save your attempt at witticisms for someone who cares


 I apologise, I was making a dig at Interluck at your expence. Sorry, I think you do nice work.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

More photos and less sniping guys.

Geez, one would think you are all construction workers or something.....

Ed


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

heres one we just fin.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Now that i know how to work pics...lets see..


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice work Interloc!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

just saying mThat this isn`t the"little pond",There are many here that do things the right way,we all deal with the other "roofers" that do a crap job,cut corners,etc.,In most cases you will not find them on these forums,Here ,if you have a problem we help you solve it,we are in the big pond,and the people on here deserve to be treated as equals,not like you would the guys who don`t take the time to do it the right way


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

Interloc said:


> heres one we just fin.


Nice work.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

Interloc said:


>


You use a chalk box to. Nice lines.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

The Roofing God said:


> just saying mThat this isn`t the"little pond",There are many here that do things the right way,we all deal with the other "roofers" that do a crap job,cut corners,etc.,In most cases you will not find them on these forums,Here ,if you have a problem we help you solve it,we are in the big pond,and the people on here deserve to be treated as equals,not like you would the guys who don`t take the time to do it the right way


You are very right. I think that is a two way street.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

No chalk lines,roofers eyes...lol,sorry for ribbin ya flash.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

Interloc said:


> No chalk lines,roofers eyes...lol,sorry for ribbin ya flash.


Back at cha. Thanks for posting, your work lets me know you are one of the good guys.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's the 2 jobs i'm working on at the moment, first one is a concrete tile job that will be recoated after its done, the original tiles aren't easy to obtain at a reasonable price, hence the use of different tiles on faces that are hard to see from the ground, and matching ones that have previously had the coating system applied.
Second one is a new home we did the deck on late in the week, will shingle it this coming week.
I will post pics of both when they're finished.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's the shingle one now its done. The tile one's done too, just waiting on the coating contractor.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

This is a slate re-roof we have started this week in Manchester England, we are re using any good slate,(40% + wastage) replacing the bargeboards, rotton timbers, fascias, soffit and the guttering and also re-pointing the chimneys so we have our work cut out.
The weather here is good so its been a fun couple of days stripping the roof off if a tad dirty lol.
Will post the end result.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Heres one we just finished..front & back, 65sq.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

last 2 roofs I finished, built 2 additions last week, finishing up one today.


----------



## abear3 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Duro_Last*

This is a Duro-Last we put on a church. Over EPDM


----------



## abear3 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Decra*

This is a new build we did a while ago, one of my favorites.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

nice job bear


----------



## abear3 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Heres a cedar roof were just finishing...


----------



## danielbyrne (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## danielbyrne (Oct 7, 2010)

*interloc, great job*

great job interloc. I love cedar!


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

*Leaks no more!*

We're well into reroofing season here now, just finished this challenging one. Replaced 15yr old cedar roof with asphalt, and re shingled upper storey walls as well. Had to redo all flashings and flat roof area on top including some framing repairs.
The client was rapt with the finished job. Said she had been having patch ups done regularly for the last few years and was glad I knocked on her door when I was doing the house across the street last summer!


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice MGP..did ya do the copper gutters?


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Very Nice work!:thumbup:
Cheers
Dave


----------



## MrConcepts (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice work bear...I don't get to see many tile jobs here in IN.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

We got a specialist spouting contractor in to do the copper gutters, I'd seen them on another job & recommended them to the owner. I havn't done much spouting work myself, and that's a rather complex job!
The house was a winner in the Master Builders House of the Year competition when it was built back in the early 90's. Unfortunately it was the things that the judges don't see that let it down - untreated shingles, galvanized steel spouting and poorly installed flashings.
I've never seen such a wide variety of 6 and 8 legged wildlife in a roof than I did in this one. Those wetas weren't too happy when I ripped their home apart! They're now in the adjacent bush where they belong.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

*y do they have to cut them up?*

We did this p.o.s during the winter. 8 weeks work, 2 days without rain for that whole time! Never again, next time they can wait until summer!
Spent all of Thursday morning fixing sub trade damage. Battens nailed through top of shingles, damaged shingles, white mortar/paint all over, and a area by left hand chimney where scaffolder built on deck before shingles applied. I had dried that in with building wrap, shame the bad weather stopped not long after, I was really hoping for a bad storm after they finished inside - the foreman from the scaffold co was a real idiot as was the builder. Worst framing job I ever saw, too, up to 4" out of flat one truss to the next! Had the builder working over time to keep ahead of us fixing all his mistakes.
$30k on copper fascia, + spouting & our copper drip edge and barges. I don't want to know what that Oamaru stone cladding cost, I'm sure there was 6 figures in the bill for that!


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

*bad roof*

This was meant to be an easy job to finish the week, one side to strip, I&W and shingle. As soon as the 4th shingle came off, it became apparent that it was going to be anything but!:laughing:
H/O going to try to claim under warranty, but shingle importer has gone out of business & installer is pushing up the daisies! Hopefully the co that imports CT now can help.
I'm told the roof is 12yrs old, maybe someone can tell me more from the coded info on the shingle back?


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Here are some Vermont roofs we have done this year.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

whoops that last one was a before shot


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

This one had a small leak behind the gutter,not flashed properly.homeowner may have let it go on a bit too long,,,


----------



## Mr Roofer (Nov 17, 2009)

MGP Roofing said:


> We got a specialist spouting contractor in to do the copper gutters, I'd seen them on another job & recommended them to the owner. I havn't done much spouting work myself, and that's a rather complex job!
> The house was a winner in the Master Builders House of the Year competition when it was built back in the early 90's. Unfortunately it was the things that the judges don't see that let it down - untreated shingles, galvanized steel spouting and poorly installed flashings.
> I've never seen such a wide variety of 6 and 8 legged wildlife in a roof than I did in this one. Those wetas weren't too happy when I ripped their home apart! They're now in the adjacent bush where they belong.


Love the Weta! Miss the greenery of NZ, spent a year in Whangaz and was always amazed at how the roofers could deal with intense UV's there. Knew some roofers there personally actually, the Ngatai's (family business), great people, miss them dearly.

I see you do nice work, keep it up, dont let the chopped houses discourage you, I am sure more are on the horizon, just make sure to price accordingly, setting a standard if you can. All those things you described about the battens nailed through shingles and shoddy framing seem to have become par for the course here in the last fifteen years :blink:. It didn't used to be like that. Hopefully it doesnt become the norm for you.

I didn't see too many shingled roofs when I was there, I gather this is becoming more the norm, or were my eyes too busy eleswhere ?


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Mr Roofer, I'm glad you like my work. Luckily we are getting a few easier jobs as well. The framing on most is ok. 
The shingled roofs are becoming more common here, mostly on the high end homes, but getting quite a few on middle class type homes also, especially those near the sea as they're cheaper than the marine rated version of the Colorsteel roofs that are the norm here.
Roofing God, thats nothing, I saw one that started with a couple of windows that had no side flashings on a plaster home. Builder took off a bit of plaster, then had to make a trip to the local hire co to fetch props for the roof structure before continuing. All that was holding the roof up was the cladding system, the framing was just compost at the bottom of the wall! No pics unfortunately
Here's a recent longrun steel to shingle job we did. 20 yrs old home. 1km from sea.


----------



## Mr Roofer (Nov 17, 2009)

I did a lot of window work when I was there, mostly on oceanfront bach type places, the corrosion on a lot of stuff was like something out of the movie alien. Grains of salt as this is coming from someone who had previously never seen the ocean..

Here is a job we are most of the way through. Heavy cedar to asphalt conversion, Malarkey Legacy 50 year w/raised profile capping and ridge venting. It has turned out pretty decent so far in that we haven't had to counter flash anything due to the extra reveal, however there is at least one section in the back where the stucco came right down to the shakes, leaving a real not-so nice zig zag effect :thumbdown:. The garage has a funky internal torchon SBS gutter system that is a whopping 1" deep and 12" wide :blink:. We are hoping to simply lop it off, shingle, and install a conventional gutter system. This will be as much to minimize maintenance and leaks down the road as it is to match the gutter system on the house.


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

Here is a PV job I did. 36 stand offs is a lot of pipe flashings for one deck. Other installers here screw up the roof.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

What do you do in Alabama when it snows and ices over? Get the torch out so you can tear off!!

Picture was taken with a crappy cell phone. We melted the ice down, we had just finished when this pic was taken, shoveled the rest off, got the old panels off, re sheathed,put down new battens, and put a new metal roof on it. 

gotta get some more pics from my camera of this little jewel uploaded.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

My latest job. 80% of old roof is cellulose fibre-cement tiles with 10% asbestos tiles mixed in. Lucky the asbestos ones have weathered to a darker colour so I can find them easily & remove intact before I rip the rest of the area. Its not a nice tear off, have to do most of it in a moon suit! New shingles are Certainteed Independence. All new flashings & gutters are copper.


----------



## ModernStormSolutions (Apr 11, 2011)

*Modern Storm Solutions Most Recent Kansas City Project*

Modern Storm Solutions has just finished roofing on a new construction project in the Kansas City area.












http://www.trustmss.com


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm posting a few pictures where are our Metal Building Kits - Garage Building Kits have been used in many ways.
________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## london (Apr 22, 2011)

nice work guys, I will have a look if I can post any pictures 
how do you upload pictures here ? http://robuild.co.uk/roofing.htm


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

Whats happening guys? No new postings for a week ....
_________________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

"Whats happening guys? No new postings for a week ...."

Nothing special to post lately. Just run of the mill projects.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Ditto here. I finished the last job I posted yesterday, helped another contractor finish a roof today. Both in crap weather. Tomorrow will be a leak repair probably followed by whatever work got created by today's tornado!


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

Ha! Now we got this thread active.
_____________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## MoserJ3434 (May 27, 2011)

Finishing up this home in South Florida


----------



## london (Apr 22, 2011)

Lead Roofing in London


----------



## alish (Jun 16, 2011)

Joe Roofer said:


> Lathers are on our tail. My buddy Van is the one rolling out adhesive. The walls and waste from cuts took more than the plans suggested so we need some more 60 mil Whether Bond TPO to finish the rounded front porch deck. 10 decks and over 80 squares of material.


you are so great , so beautiful roofing it is .


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's a kitten.


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice work vtroofing. Is this competed yet?
__________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## Reflectaseal (Jul 7, 2011)

http://reflectaseal.com/view-content/31/Project-3.html

Please take a look at the scope of work. This is a job that was done by our distributors in Colombia (Bogota).


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Its the wet season here; New Zealand's "Leaky home crisis" is keeping me busy. Jobs like adding overhangs to homes that have none, replacing flashings, repairs after rotted walls etc have been replaced, etc... 1st pic is a job that had a internal deck that was filled in by extending the adjacent room; second had no overhangs on the roof & a driveway against texture coated fibre cement siding, almost level with the chipboard flooring!, last pic is a future job, needs new windows, wall cladding, roof and structural repairs. Tiles too heavy for the structure so will reroof with something lighter. Client considering Ecostar Majestic slate.
I do a lot of work for this company: http://www.platinumpacificreclad.co.nz/ their site has a lot of info on the problem & its causes.


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

geeeeezuz , record snow fall the day we takes the job lol. break out teh torch an get to work...


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

NLshinglerBC, you get more money for having to melt and remove that crap? cuz if your not...WHY NOT!


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Interloc said:


> NLshinglerBC, you get more money for having to melt and remove that crap? cuz if your not...WHY NOT!


 I'm sure he does the same as everybody else, unless I'm mistaken, and doubles his labor costs to reflect the extra time necessary.:thumbup:


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

this was a freak snow storm haha. an i was just hungry, i could of waited till aftter the weekend and let the snow melt to start. but i mean come on where would the fun be in that!
im not the one doing the billing - i just do alot of the work. im positive my buddy did not incorporate snowfall into his contract though.

this is newfoundland byyy - people banging on squares for 25 bucks. n e 1 with a bucket of tar and ladder is a roofer...cant let a bitta snow scurr ya a way
at least we have a break an get 3-4 bucks a foot.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Posted these in a different thread thought I would put them here also. Not a current job was done about 1 or so ago. These pictures were taken a few months ago. I will see if I can dig up some of the in progress ones.












There is the same standing seam as soffit over this area.









The front entry, the standing seam had to continue on the same plane so it looked like it was going through the glass.









The standing seam was continued on the high roof level walls. There is also more on the back side.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

NLshinglerBC said:


> this was a freak snow storm haha. an i was just hungry, i could of waited till aftter the weekend and let the snow melt to start. but i mean come on where would the fun be in that!
> im not the one doing the billing - i just do alot of the work. im positive my buddy did not incorporate snowfall into his contract though.
> 
> this is newfoundland byyy - people banging on squares for 25 bucks. n e 1 with a bucket of tar and ladder is a roofer...cant let a bitta snow scurr ya a way
> at least we have a break an get 3-4 bucks a foot.


 AAAhhh understand now , a Newfie..gotcha!:thumbup:


----------



## CDMNetwork (Dec 1, 2011)

*Dutch Creek Condos*

Just Completed!!


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

CDMNetwork said:


> Just Completed!!


gravy
re roof? what came off it>?


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

nice and straight CDMNetwork :thumbup:


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

wooo done
hate 3-tab


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

man 3 tabs are obsolete around here...last time i done those was in the 80's along with t locks..:yes:


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

NLshinglerBC said:


> wooo done
> hate 3-tab


From my house it looks like as leaker....


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

why does it look like a leaker, lol please tell
everyone here uses 3 tabs its stupid, going back in time, putting capping all over the roof


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Jokingly the ridge is not complete...


----------



## Simon (Dec 18, 2011)

*Great pics*

Those are some awesome pictures. Love the first one of the blow torch. I can't imagine it snows alot there so thats an interesting work around.

Steel Kits: Metal Kits Designed for Quick & Easy “Do-It-Yourself” Assembly


----------



## American-ProTech (Dec 21, 2011)

There's some very impressive jobs in this thread. Although my business is a 'little different' the end results look darn good if I do say so myself: (sorry about the call to action in the pic - I just grabbed this one from my web site.)


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

That's really weird to see a truck parked facing into a driveway. All my equipment is in the rear so I back in. Which also means I never have to potentially back out into moving traffic. I couldn't even imagine pulling into a space at a store.:no:

Looks like you managed to get the roof clean though.


----------



## American-ProTech (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey Tinner.

The bucket is PTO driven from the truck motor, so pulling it in keeps the exhaust away from the house. We still use an exhaust hose to route it even further from the house (visible in pic on the left.) We don't want to fumigate our clients with diesel fumes :no:

There are times when we back in though.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

American-ProTech said:


> Hey Tinner.
> 
> The bucket is PTO driven from the truck motor, so pulling it in keeps the exhaust away from the house. We still use an exhaust hose to route it even further from the house (visible in pic on the left.) We don't want to fumigate our clients with diesel fumes :no:
> 
> There are times when we back in though.


Now that's something I hadn't thought of! :thumbup::laughing: Told you I was a dummy! :laughing:


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey!! Why not run the exhaust hose into the house and offer extermination services. Kill two birds at one time and get paid for both at the same time! You'll need a waiver on any lingering fumes, of course.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Or you could buy a gas pick up and a ladder...


----------



## alish (Jun 16, 2011)

Did you use polyester stitchbond nonwoven fabric on the surface ? This kind of fabric have a good tension reinforce . We have a lot customers in USA use our fabric on the flat roof . If you are interested just feel free to contact me : [email protected]


----------



## alish (Jun 16, 2011)

abear3 said:


> This is a Duro-Last we put on a church. Over EPDM



Did you use polyester stitchbond nonwoven fabric on the surface ? This kind of fabric have a good tension reinforce . We have a lot customers in USA use our fabric on the flat roof . If you are interested just feel free to contact me : [email protected]ven.com


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

China.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

*Recent work*

Here are some photos of a job we have just completed the first are before, this was a pub (Bar) which is now being turned in to offices, the pub industry is in decline over here,with the recession and being undercut by the supermarkets many pubs are closing down and turned in to something else!:thumbdown:


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

And after ,ok i added one after to the before
Cheers
Dave


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

English- Nice work. Also nice van lettering.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice work, English Roofer. Is that some sort of clip system you use for the ridging instead of mortar?


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi, Thanks VT & MGP, and yes its a dry ridge system that's is basically screwed down, its very popular on new builds over here as is the dry verge system (seen at the top of the second set of photos)
It keeps every thing neat if fitted correctly, im sure i have some photo's of what you guys call hacks have had a go at it!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## roofguy1000s (Jan 17, 2012)

*striped the plywood and shingle off this raised ranch*







www.ialongobuildingcompany.com


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

English Roofer said:


> Hi, Thanks VT & MGP, and yes its a dry ridge system that's is basically screwed down, its very popular on new builds over here as is the dry verge system (seen at the top of the second set of photos)
> It keeps every thing neat if fitted correctly, im sure i have some photo's of what you guys call hacks have had a go at it!
> Cheers
> Dave


We don't have anything like that here, we mortar the caps down, then finish with a premixed flexible mortar.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

We just finished this one today, it certainly looks a lot better than the old stone coat tiles did. We screwed down new dummy rafters on top of the old roof to make room for insulation while keeping the exposed rafter ceilings in the house.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

MGP Roofing said:


> We just finished this one today, it certainly looks a lot better than the old stone coat tiles did. We screwed down new dummy rafters on top of the old roof to make room for insulation while keeping the exposed rafter ceilings in the house.



All looks nicely done MGP !
Cheers
Dave


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## scottishslaters (Jan 29, 2012)

*some of my work*

some of my work


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Scottish, nice looking work, is it a church? is that you in the third pic having a ***! (Cigarette)and a can of coke lol
Cheers
Dave


----------



## scottishslaters (Jan 29, 2012)

yes thats me having a *** lol .Aye its a chapel the slate are called port madoch there an attempt at copying random scottish slating they look not bad on


----------



## scottishslaters (Jan 29, 2012)

port madoch is a welsh slate


----------



## O'Donnell Roofing & Solar (Jan 17, 2011)

Wood shingles & LCC metal work


----------

